# Offshore safety review announced ( BBC )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/7484860.stm


----------



## cryan (Jan 8, 2007)

I have to say that my experience of the offshore industry in the North Sea is that it is safe enough. They are (in my opinion) dangerously close to actually making it less safe by introducing more legislation. Can remember reports of guys having to ask permission of OIM via various saftey people to remove gloves to work on electronics in ROV Telemetry can. getting silly. to much interference is not always good.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Sometimes they should just leave it to common sense and good hazard awareness training. These boys know the job they are doing and they know it can be dangerous , they all have good training nowadays and instead of yet more silly rules perhaps all thats needed is a proper inspection regime by the MCA on a random , unannounced , occasion as that would keep the operators on their toes to keep the maintenance up to date


----------



## Iain B (Apr 28, 2007)

Davie Tait said:


> Sometimes they should just leave it to common sense and good hazard awareness training. These boys know the job they are doing and they know it can be dangerous , they all have good training nowadays and instead of yet more silly rules perhaps all thats needed is a proper inspection regime by the MCA on a random , unannounced , occasion as that would keep the operators on their toes to keep the maintenance up to date


Davie

Davie

Unless I am badly mistaken, the regulating body responsible for Health and Safety on offshore installations (in the UK) is the HSE, the MCA's authority only extends up to the 500m zone. 

If I remember correctly this was all part of the Cullen report into the Piper Alpha and led to the development of the 'safety case' approach to offshore safety. 

I think the average MCA surveyor would be lost on rig or a platform.

There is an excellent web site for oil & gas industry safety stuff, which is often an interesting read and more technically informative that what you get on any media reports. 

You may also be surprised by the number of accidents and incidents that occur.


Iain


----------

